# Probleme mit JBuilder



## Peter Pansen (28. Mai 2004)

ich habe mi dem jbuilder ein programm geschrieben. habe dann mit dem archivexperten ein archiv angelegt.
jetzt möcht ich das programm starten, aber wenn ich es anklicke passiert nichts.
woran könnte das liegen.


----------



## Reality (29. Mai 2004)

Hast du ein jar-File erstellt?

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Peter Pansen (29. Mai 2004)

ich möchte das programm auf ein cd brennen und dann von dort starten


----------



## Beni (29. Mai 2004)

Wenn du das Progi über die Kommando-Konsole von Windows/Linux... startest, gibt es dann Fehlermeldungen?


----------



## maik (1. Jun 2004)

Beispiel für den Start aus der Kommandozeile


```
java -classpath .;adabasd.jar;%CLASSPATH% de.test test.ini
```

Du kannst das Ganze in einer Batchdatei speichern und mit auf die Cd brennen.

MfG


----------



## bygones (1. Jun 2004)

Peter Pansen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich möchte das programm auf ein cd brennen und dann von dort starten


Bedenke, dass auf dem Zielrechner das JRE installiert sein muss, oder du eine VM als Bundle mitbringst


----------



## Maxim (4. Jun 2004)

Hallo 

ich wollte nicht neues Thema anfangen

ich habe versucht mein programm mit Debuger zu untersuchen beim Debuger start kommt aber dieses Fehlermeldung raus


```
-- Java Debug Process VM kann nicht gestartet werden --

com.sun.jdi.connect.VMStartException: Initialisierung der VM fehlgeschlagen für: C:\JBuilder9\jdk1.4\bin\javaw -classpath "D:\Pfad
err:: No such file or directory
Error [2] in connect() call!
Socket transport failed to init.
Transport dt_socket failed to initialize, rc = -1.
```

könnt mir jemand sagen woran es liegt??

Grüsse Maxim

EDIT: code-Tags verbessert.
L-ectron-X


----------



## Roar (4. Jun 2004)

Maxim hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich wollte nicht neues Thema anfangen



wieso nicht? gehört doch nicht zu dem thema hier!?



> - Java Debug Process VM kann nicht gestartet werden --



tjaa ich weiß nicht.. ich benutz kein JBuilder, was natürlich ausschlaggebend sein muss um diese fehlermeldung zu verstehen aber...

mit meinen geringen deutschkenntnissen würde ich darauf tippen dass die VM nicht gestartet werden konnte

sind die pfade richtig gesetzt? in system und JBuilder?


----------



## Maxim (4. Jun 2004)

anscheinend sind wirklich die Pfade nicht richtig gesetzt worden,
ich woltte unter Hilfe nachlesen, konnte aber keine Datei finden.

jetzt habe ich bereits JB 9 neue installiert 
Fehlermeldung kriege ich immer noch

Wo mann die Pfade seztz weiss ich aber nicht 

Grüsse Maxim


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (4. Jun 2004)

Verschoben: IDEs und Tools.


----------

